# Best fixed pin sight for hunting class (and hunting)



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

this probley the best one i ever seen !
http://shop.3dshoots.com/product_info.php?products_id=105


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Spot-hogg if moneys no object,Copperjohn Deadnuts if it is.


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*best pin sight*

Spot hogg hogg it!!!!!!


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

Viper micro adjust


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

look at sword , brightest pins, best pin sight for the money, imho!


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

loujo61 said:


> Spot-hogg if moneys no object,Copperjohn Deadnuts if it is.


Amen to that.........:darkbeer:


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Spot Hogg - The ‘HOGG-IT’ :wink:

‘HOGG-IT’ THE MOST ACCURATE PIN SIGHT ON THE MARKET!


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

Extreme RT900 hands down.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You might also look at the new Montana Black Gold sight. The plastic that surrounds the extended fiber core lightens and darkens so that they wont star burst when you get in really bright sunlight. They are very bright pins and looks like a really good sight.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I agree you can't beat or go wrong with a Hogg It. But if you don't want to spend that much cash....they do make other sights that are cheaper are of the same quality.


----------



## Sprucegrouse (Aug 27, 2006)

I may look at one of those-I had been looking at Toxonics and the Sure-loc stuff, but they don't seem to have much of a following. Thanks


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

PA.JAY said:


> this probley the best one i ever seen !
> http://shop.3dshoots.com/product_info.php?products_id=105


Agreed!! If money is an issue, go with the Copper John Pro III. Very nice sight too.:wink:


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

First a disclaimer: Unlike others, I don't "shoot for" xxxxxx.

Sure-Loc; nice if you like rattles.
Spot Hog; There is just something about those pins coming from all angles that can be a distraction. A bear to set up initially. After that  .
Dead Nuts Pro III; A good consideration. Good value $ for $.
Extreme xxx; Good.
Viper; :cocktail: This is my choice. Brighter pins than Extreme, Longer extension Quiet, solid lockdown with 3rd axis adjustment. Only caveat: you may need to tweak the pins (bend) to get them on the same plane. (This also applies to most dual channel pin sights. That is why the Spott Hog uses the individually adjustable angled pins.)

I truth, you can't go wrong with any but the first one listed unless you can buy one used at a huge discount.

Don't flame me please these are just my personal experiences.

(In a moment of anger, I told the rep for Viper at he Worlds that I would never use a Viper again. I appologize. The product is it's own best salesman.)

Rick


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Spot-Hogg Hoggitt. 
I finally had to have micro-adjust if I was to continue to constantly tinker with my bow.


----------



## Sprucegrouse (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone have any info on Sword sights? I like the looks of them, but don't see alot of dealers around. Good place to get one?


----------

